# Leave your messages of goodluck here for Jo and Paul



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

As most of you will know Jo and Paul are taking part in The Great South Run in Portsmouth on Sunday 28th October and are raising funds for FF. They have now raised over £1000 and i think that this goes to show just how much people think of them both and the support of this website. I thought it would be nice to start a thread where people can leave there goodluck messages. So here goes.

WISHING YOU BOTH LOADS OF LUCK FOR NEXT SUNDAY. WE KNOW YOU CAN DO IT. JO I JUST WANT YOU TO KNOW HOW MUCH YOUR SUPPORT MEANS TO ME. THANKYOU SO MUCH . GO JO     GO PAUL    .

HAYLEY AND MATT X X


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

GO JO & PAUL


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

goodluck
Jo & Paul
you'll do great

    

lotsa luv & luck
xxx cleg xxx
  ​


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

GOOD LUCK

JO AND PAUL

LOTS OF LUCK

EMMA
X X X X


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

GOOD LUCK
JO & PAUL
YOU WILL BOTH
DO GREAT
AGAIN
REALLY ADMIRE 
YOU BOTH.
GET WELL SOON​


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Wishing you loads of luck for the run Jo & Paul, as Hayley says, you got so much sponsership - it goes to show you are truly an inspiriational couple.

I wish you all the love and luck in thbe world for it. I hope you beat your time from last year (as i know thats what you want to do) although, please remember its the taking part that counts and you are making such a difference just by running.

Cheering you with bells on 

Sparkles xx*


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hayley this is a great thread but i am going to move it into Girl Boy talk so everyone can add their best wishes.

Kimx x x


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]
 Good luck Jo & Paul....what you are doing is amazing....well done both xxxx [/move]


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

GO JO AND PAUL!!!!

Will be looking out for you to cheer you on!!!

You are both stars!!!!

Enjoy it!!!

xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Good luck Jo and Paul

Thank you so much for your friendship and support of FF

We admire you both and thank you from the bottom of our hearts.

You will do brilliant on Sunday.

Lots of love

Mel, Tony and Jessica
x x x x x​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thank you everyone  

We are getting in the swing of things now, sorting out our vests , and we have both been quite poorly with a flu type virus , but we are both feeling lots better today thank god, we have had it for about 2 weeks, which hasn't helped our training.

We both thank you all from the bottom of our hearts, this site has been a huge part of us for many years, and to be able to do this and help out in some way means so much to us both  

Take care everyone 

Love Jo & Paul
x x x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck you two,I know you will be fab!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Jo & Paul*

Words cannot express how much I admire you both, your strengh and determination and your passion,
I wish you well for the Great Run​
*  Good Luck  *

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85][/move]​


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

*Good luck Jo and Paul

I hope the virus stuff stays away

I am sure you will do brilliantly

Shelley Xxxx*


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Sades.
No sorry we don't , but if you do want to sponsor us it can be done by paypal, cheque etc  

Just doing our vests  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

OK this is a picture of the finished items 

After a disater with mine !!! stuck the logo upside down, had to hunt for another orange t shirt , thank god I had one 

Hope you like them   (front of mine, back of Pauls )


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Fab t-shirts guys.  The very best of luck to you both  - you can do it!        

Fluffs xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Jo - the tops look amazing! Love the slogans!  Wishing you both loads of luck with run (not that you'll need it )

Me xx*


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Jo and paul, we are all cheering you on

Nikki


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

The shirts look fab

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks again everyone  

We have now raised £1,245 !!! that is amazing !!!

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Good luck!!! ​
Hope the weather stays dry!!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Jo and Paul,

GOOD LUCK for tomorrow       run, run, run

Shelley x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jo & Paul - Best of luck for tomorrow's run!
Kyla xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jo & Paul

Good luck for tomorrow!!



You're doing a fab thing.......have fun!!

Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Jo and Paul

Good luck for Tomorrow 

we are all so proud of you both for what you are doing for FF

love and hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

* BEST OF LUCK JO AND PAUL!!  *    
*
kj x*


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Jo & Paul,

Wishing you both well this morning with your run.

You two are such an inspiratation to us all and we all love you to bits.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Good luck for the run today Jo & Paul...fantastic thing you are doing

hope the weather is kind to you there

xx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Jo and Paul
Go go go go you know you can do it
love nicky xxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I am pleased to announce that Jo and Paul completed the Great South BUPA run in 1 hour 55 mins and 45 seconds

May we take this opportunity to thank our very special friends for all the hard work, in training, raising money for FF, raising the awareness of FF and for doing such a fantastic run and in a great time also.

With our heartfelt thanks

Mel, Tony and Jessica
x x x x x​


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Jo & Paul 

Massive well done to you both. Am so proud of you guys. 

Much love 
Jayne x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Wow - well done to you both - hope someone had a nice cool glass or two of something waiting for the two of you to celebrate.

You've done so well and raised so much money for such a worthy cause.

Thank you so much for going that extra mile (OK good few miles) to help keep FF up and running. (no punns intended).

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Well done Jo and Paul

xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

*Well done Jo & Paul

We are all so very very proud of you both xxx*​


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done to you both xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well done jo and paul..great time   
have a nice rest this evening 

kj x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Jo and Paul, Congrats on the Fab times and completing the race, especially as you have both been so poorly of late.  You are both an insperation

Shelley xx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

JO AND PAUL - I JUST WNAT TO SAY A HUGE CONGRATULTIONS ON COMPLETEING THE GREAT SOUTH RUN. WELL DONE AND WHAT A FAB TIME YOU COMPLETED IT IN.

HAYLEY X


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

to you BOTH & 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi everyone, thank you so much for your well wishes.

Instead of rewriting everything thought I would do this.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=109148.135

x x x


----------



## Gemma B (Oct 13, 2003)

dear Paul and Jo
  well done on completing the run.I couldnt run that far in a million years
love gemmaxx


----------

